# Conduit Benders



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

I stored mine in the narrow space beween the wheelwell and the built-in shelving. Too narrow to do much else with.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

I store mine behind the metal shelving. I have some foampadding to reduce the rattle.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a V-shaped metal 'shelf' between the exterior of my van and the shelving. Perfect for my ½, ¾ and 1' benders. I also put my fish sticks and long flex bits there as well.

It was made by Adrian Steel, but they don't make them any more.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

i just put em in the cross box, but ive seen alot of guys that work out of a van hang them off thier shelving.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

You would regret hanging anything unless strapped properly. Because after a emergency braking or vehicle accident, there's a huge mess and maybe a broken window or two.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I used to just lay them on the floor, then I hung them for a while. I was wondering if anybody ever built racks for the benders in their vans, I have a few ideas but I wanted to know if anyone did something similar.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

I layed them on the floor until I had a accident (non at fault). Someone in a F150 rear-ended me at high speeds, the benders I had went to the bulkhead and caused large dents but didn't puncture the bulkhead. The bulkhead door was no longer sliding


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

depending on the size of the van you can probably build a rack to hold them so you just have to walk in the van and grab it instead of digging through piles of tools to find it


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I strap them to the cage between the cab and cargo area.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Ive seen service trucks that use conduit to store them.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I waddled out into the frozen tundra and took some pix.

Open up the rear doors of my van, and on the drivers side, between the Adrian Steel shelves and the van wall:










Just below the two probes, you can see a "V". That's a v-shaped peice of steel that runs at an angle behind the shelves. It's attached to the sidewall of the van with an angle bracket.
I just hang the 3 benders on that bracket, and the handles rest on the wheel well.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

nice pics.. looks like you got a 1/2", 3/4", 1".

I also carry a 1 1/4" & 1 1/2" bender.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

slowforthecones said:


> nice pics.. looks like you got a 1/2", 3/4", 1".
> 
> I also carry a 1 1/4" & 1 1/2" bender.


Who makes the 1-1/2” manual bender these days? 
A company I used to work for years ago had one hanging in the stock warehouse, but I can’t recall ever seeing anyone using it. 
I had to do a double take when reading the shoe size, as I had never seen one before or another one since.
I will say though… after having to use an 1-1/4” bender occasionally to make 90’s and offsets in EMT before, I don’t know if I would even have the stones to bend 1-1/2” by hand. [insert icon pooping blood here!]


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I waddled out into the frozen tundra and took some pix.


 
Do you store your Greenlee Diversibits in the pvc tube with "G" on the threaded end cap.
If so, that's a good idea since mine seem to get dulled just from banging around in the back of the truck unprotected.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I have thought of building a rack to attach to the interior roof of the van for benders, whip bits, cut pieces of conduit and strut. Then getting a 12v fluorescent to put on the bottom. It's still drawn on a napkin somewhere around here, one day I will get around to it.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

KayJay said:


> Who makes the 1-1/2” manual bender these days?
> A company I used to work for years ago had one hanging in the stock warehouse, but I can’t recall ever seeing anyone using it.
> I had to do a double take when reading the shoe size, as I had never seen one before or another one since.
> I will say though… after having to use an 1-1/4” bender occasionally to make 90’s and offsets in EMT before, I don’t know if I would even have the stones to bend 1-1/2” by hand. [insert icon pooping blood here!]


i love bending 1 1/4. the helpers that cant bend 3/4 inch think im as strong as superman  

1 1/2 is a little much


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electro916 said:


> also a husky 6' fiberglass ladder type 1AA. The ladder was on clearance from $140 to $99.


Check your local HD's as they are clearing out all the Husky ladders - some good deals to be had if they have anything left. I just picked up an 8' 1A for $99 - also marked down from $140. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

KayJay said:


> Do you store your Greenlee Diversibits in the pvc tube with "G" on the threaded end cap.
> If so, that's a good idea since mine seem to get dulled just from banging around in the back of the truck unprotected.


No, those are the Greenlee fishsticks, not the LSD ones.



slowforthecones said:


> nice pics.. looks like you got a 1/2", 3/4", 1".
> 
> I also carry a 1 1/4" & 1 1/2" bender.


The 1¼ is on the other side of the van. Buried under the brooms.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

480sparky said:


> No, those are the Greenlee fishsticks, not the LSD ones.


 
The LSD ones?
I'm just guessing, but are those the type that glow in the dark and can double as glow sticks at a techno rave? arty:


----------

